# Accurizing a Jigmaster....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After seeing some reels that belong to Jjaachapa and Samurai in the "favorite reels" thread, and getting jealous, I'm gonna build me an Accurate Jigmaster.

I'm gonna update this thread as I go, with pics and info.

I have a donor Jigmaster on the way from E-bay at a cost of $21.00

After speaking to the folks at Accurate, I find out that Silver is now the only color available.

Parts are now only available for the Jigmaster and the 4/0, and only on a limited basis. 

Accurate will not sell direct, so I called an outfit in Virginia to set up a drop ship of my parts, at a cost of $170.00 for the frame, plates, bearings, hardware, and handle.

I've got $191.00 out of pocket right now, and have been assured it'll be worth it....

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Hot rodded jigs*

I hope you'll be happy with your reel when it's done.---Did you get the regular handle or the 8 hole one?I love those handles i got on mine.I had the old style penn power handle on it previously but this new accurate one,sweet.Couple other things you might want to consider.Pro Gear free spool lever,it has two o-rings on the lever and what this does is pad the lever to sideplate connection.I've seen sideplates ding and eventually corrode because of using the penn lever.I also have the newell 5:1 gears and newell aluminum spool in mine.If you need drag upgrades,I installed penn 505 sleeves on the 500 bridge plate as well as the star.The threads are finer and can excert more pressure on the drag stack.---Oh yeah,you should change the yoke too if you install the gears smoothie drags sells these.---Wow this is long,post some pics when you're done(with some fish lying next to your new reel)


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Samurai said:


> Yeah the top is a Albacore Special 542 and the bottom is a mix of Tiburon,Accurate,Pro Gear,Newell and Penn Parts.It started life out as a Jigmaster just like jjaachapa's one.This reel has a ton of work in it but it will out cast any other reel I own including SHV's,GS series and Newell's.


Thats what I like about accurizing a reel. Making it a hybrid. I still need to put the 5.1 gears from Newell and get bigger magnets. The thing is still wild. I have Teflon drags but I don't like the performance so I'm gonna go back to Penn brand or maybe Smoothies. 
You can buy a top of the line reel or you can build one to your liking and specs. The price is a little steap but I would have just bought another cheap Heaver. This way..... it forces me to get another custom rod.  
Chapa


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Samurai said:


> I hope you'll be happy with your reel when it's done.---Did you get the regular handle or the 8 hole one?I love those handles i got on mine.I had the old style penn power handle on it previously but this new accurate one,sweet.Couple other things you might want to consider.Pro Gear free spool lever,it has two o-rings on the lever and what this does is pad the lever to sideplate connection.I've seen sideplates ding and eventually corrode because of using the penn lever.I also have the newell 5:1 gears and newell aluminum spool in mine.If you need drag upgrades,I installed penn 505 sleeves on the 500 bridge plate as well as the star.The threads are finer and can excert more pressure on the drag stack.---Oh yeah,you should change the yoke too if you install the gears smoothie drags sells these.---Wow this is long,post some pics when you're done(with some fish lying next to your new reel)


Allright, so I found the smooth drags and newell gears, but no pro gear free spool lever. Do you mean Pro Gear makes a lever for a Penn...Or will a lever from the Pro Gear parts list FIT the Penn?? I hope you understand my question...I had no luck searching for a "pro gear" free spool lever.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Well basically the really early Pro Gears were allmost a Accurate Penn so some parts interchanged.The lever I mentioned is a Pro Gear lever that fits a Penn.You can modify a penn one if you want.I'm at work now but when i get home I'll try to post a picture of one.Since my reel is black,the lever doesn't show up to good.---Aloha!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Killing Me*

Just absolutely killing me. I sit here looking at all my "ho'd" tackle and realize, that I really, really need nothing at all.

But, this thread is enough to give a unich a woodie. 

So, I guess its off to e-hell and find a donor and start, or perhaps find one that has partial work done and ho it out myself for the balance. Interesting to say the least.

Why did I have to click on this thread? someone tell me why?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fish Hunter said:


> Why did I have to click on this thread? someone tell me why?


Be strong brother, be strong!!!!   Don't let yourself be accurized.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Ah, support. I feel better.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Do it FishHunter....we'll build 'em together... Maybe 'Flea'll even give us a board for "REEL BUILDING"...We could be "The Reel-Masters"


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Hot Rod Jigs*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/jig2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

Howzit Railroader,this picture may help some.Basically the lever has two grooves machined in them to accept the o-rings.Not sure if you can make that out.Try the Pro Gear site and look at the schematics.You can order direct from them.If you like,you can use a hobby file or dremel and groove your Penn one and get the o-rings from hardware store or automotive store.---Some guys down here just take their stock levers and use electrical heat shrink over the knob.This does the job but doesn't last,you'll need to reapply every so often.Definitely put something on it though.Once you ding through the anodizing it's all downhill from there.---I hope nobody starts a thread "Post pics of custom rods",I'll be in big trouble.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice job Samurai....I understand perfectly...Thanks!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Update....*

Well, Fellers..

My Jigmaster showed up today, and it was NOT as good as it looked. Dang thing was completely dry inside and the drag washers were stuck together.

It's torn apart and all the little pieces are soaking in brake cleaner.

Gonna need some new drags, at least.... 

Still waiting on the Accurate parts.

More to follow........


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got one too..27 shipped...box and all...both spools...even the lube...i used to throw them right out of the box when i was younger...do the thing on yours and if i like...i may too...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Ok...*

I have a Jigmaster that I have added the "Newell" posts, drag and teflon bearings to and now only need the Accurate frame and sideplates. In my opinion, this would be a Bullet-Proof reel, especially when properly magged (which I think I have done with mine, as far as the bakelite sideplate goes, but we'll see what happens when I get the alluminum sideplates and mag them). I can't understand why there aren't that many conversion kits out there for the Jigmaster and the Squidder, since these were extremely popular reels in their day, and there's a bunch of the old ones out there still in use. Maybe someone else out there has some thoughts on this. I can't see any drawbacks. Neil M., are you listening???


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's a source for Accurate parts that I have had excellent service on all my purchases.
http://stores.ebay.com/WINCHESTER-BAY-ROD-AND-REEL-SERVICE

He has most colors in stock.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Update...*

Well, Guys...

My Accurate parts arrived today and I just finished putting it together. I must say that you will have to go a LOONNNG way to find any nicer parts for anything than the Accurate pieces for the Jigmaster.....I am highly impressed... 



















The swap was pretty straight-forward...The only things that need to be watched for are the anti-reverse spring, and pay attention to the position of the free-spool mechanism...I didn't, and it was a mofo to get right again.

The finished product is a sight to behold. Very Happy! Probably gonna buy some new drags, and maybe some faster gears....

I spooled it up with a little bit of 40# I had a few yards of, and gave it a heave on my fightin' rod with a 4 oz...a little fast, but with practice it'll be fine. Main purpose for this reel will be a fighter for pin-riggin'. Gonna fill it to the gills with 25#, and go fishin'.

Bottom line, if you want a $500- quality-reel for $200, this is the way to travel.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

RR, does the accurizing also work for the squidder or is it just for the jigmaster. Purdy work there man.. purdy work..

I have a Garcia Mitchell 620. How can I accurize this reel. 

Fish Hunter, you shouldn't let me stop you from accurizing your jigmaster.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The word I got FROM Accurate, talking to a feller named Matt, is that they are no longer producing conversion kits for anything but the Jigmaster and the 4/0. They only come in silver now, and in limited quantity.

His explanation was that they have gotten so busy trying to fill orders for their reels, that the conversion kits have taken a back seat. 

If you would like to build an accurized reel, now may be the time, before the kits are no longer available.

You may find an accurized squidder or parts on E-bay, but it will be hit or miss.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Dammit RR Just when I thought I was done buyin $#!t for the year You go and up the ante  I cant let you be the only one on the Jax pier with one of those  So I'm off to shopping for parts.
AGAIN.
P.S. VERY nice job,very nice


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice job Railroader.
I'm going to put mine on an OM for the planks to float rig and bottom fish for cobia and whatever else comes along. It holds a ton of 25lb test. I had put Teflon drag washers in it but I didn't like the performance. I'm going to keep the slower Penn gears in it for now but might change to the 5:1 from Newell. I don't think it makes that much of a difference right now. I magged mine and its still a little wild.
At the end of summer we need to give each other some feed back to see how the reels performed.
Chapa


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*jig*

Nice!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I liked and wanted the dang conversions when someone showed one off several months back.Whose was that?....the R


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rr*

http://www.getbentsportfishing.com/helpful/tips-and-tricks/penn-jigmaster-500-overhaul/

Just order mine off ebay.. ended up getting two. thought I would lose at least one ....

Do you think that it was as easy as this site looks?? I know you did a lot more than just overhaul. I might need to do that but later when I have money......


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's a helluva cool info page....I wish I'd seen that before I tore mine apart!!!! It would have been much easier to get it back together!

Nice find. Should serve you well!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Can you cast a Jigmaster*

Or is it really a boat reel?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*properly magged*

yes you can. without mags... good luck. same with squidders and peer 209's


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Anybody do it*

that you know of - That is magged a Jigmaster?

Fixed mags or adjustable?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Yes you can throw a Jigmaster, I began in 1974. With no mags(though they would make things easier). And caught alot of fish on them. Now the only current production rod I would do it with would be would be the OM heavy although I did use a 10 Sealine-X(It sort of worked, way to light).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I got an OM 12H*

JigMaster not to pricey on eBay. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If you try check the gaps between the spool and frame, I go with 30lb Ande so it will not pass between the space. The converted ones probably is less.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's another little update on the Jigmaster project....To keep from scarring up the anodizing with the free-spool lever, I happened on the idea of putting a piece of fish tank air line on the lever. I'd post a pic, but it's invisible..... Should last a while, too. Thanks for the corrosion warning, Samurai, or I'd not have thought about it.

As for the casting, the conversion kit DOES tighten up the tolerances a good bit. I've been throwing mine full of 20# Trilene and a 40# shocker. I put it on my OM-12H and was throwing 6 oz. NO MAGS, NO PROBLEMS. GOOD DISTANCE (for me and my limited talent )

Spool is centered, with a smidge of side to side slop. It is VERY FAST, and SMOOTH with the grade 5 bearings supplied in the kit. 

Now if I could just find some biting fish......the REAL testing will begin. It won't be long until the sharks invade St. Simons Sound, though...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*got two*

need one...
Might have one for sale soon .... Did not think I would win two at ebay...
Let me know it you need one.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

can you use it with out up grades... Or just with mags....?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Digger,*

My accurized jigmaster simply involves an educated and sometimes burnt thumb  And I'd imagine there also getting better distance then I used to going au naturale  

Like'n all this NASCAR modified tackle mess so go hi-po tackle ho it  

Boogity, boogity, boogity,

`bucket


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO stock jigmaster are one of the easiest reels to cast because of it being a bushing reel.The accurate conversion definitely speeds it up but still no need for mags.---If blow ups are a problem,try under filling the line.If you're using 20-30# line you'll still have alot.My experience with magged reels were not impressive.The reels may have been over magged but they definitely killed some distance.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*sam*

trade ya my ol'jigmaster for a 525mag  

My thumb could use a rest  

`bucket


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Bucket,throw in the Accurate kit and handle and you got a deal.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*dagnab ...*

... sure is a tough crowd to work a good deal from and to think Sam was singing the noble praises of the ol'unmodified au naturale jigmaster a post ago  

Sam you've turned the tables on me and the price of poker has gotten steep so I'll counter with a 12' Tica that you can cast that master to get jiggy with 

You betcha,

`bucket


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh I may have to go "all in" now. No I fold.---For those thinking about doing a Accurate Jig but cost stopping you,try looking for a 505 jigmaster instead of the more popular 500.The reason is the 505 allready had bearings instead of bushings and allready has the 5:1 gears.The bridge sleeve also has the finer pitch threads making the drag perform better.The down side is if you later plan to hot rod it,there is minimal aftermarket parts for it.The frame can be replaced with the regular jigmaster part.The 505 has been discontinued but can be found on e-bay for fairly cheap.


----------

